# ARE MY REB BELLYS GAY ???????????



## PIRANHAS GONE WILD (Sep 15, 2003)

IVE HAD MY RBP FOR 2 YEARS NOW AND NO DICE IM STARTING 2 THINK MY FISH HAVE GONE LIBERACHE PLEASE GIVE ANY USEFUL INFO


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

maybe theyre not comfortable in your tank. what size tank, what size Ps, and how many. also temperature and how often you do water changes.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Even if you have a shoal with males and females, that does not guarantee they will breed. The conditions need to be right (something you are responsible for) - right water chemistry, temperature, suitable tank set-up etc...

Read up on this in this forum, and you may find out what's wrong in your case...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

They aren't gay...you are























P.S. sorry i was bored :nod:


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

haha thats a useless one


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

maybe you have two dudes and because they're NOT gay, there's no action going on! keep in mind, piranha are not sexually dimorphic (this is the general consensus anyway) so it's quite possible to have two males or two females and not know it.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Your P's just might be GAY if they are from Frisco (hee, hee, hee ......j/k).

What size is the tank and the size and number of Ps? I've had shoals that kept laying eggs on a regular basis while others rarely if ever spawn.


----------

